# Cramps ,bloated and nausea



## Rojakhan (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello everyone, last month my FET was ended on chemical pregnancy.i was stopped my medicines on 19 and  AF  was arrived next day. Now this month after 5 days past ovulation i have cramps in lower abdominal ,very bloating and nausea all the time specially when i drink tea. Are these still medicines  side effects? I hope the lovely ladies of FF will help me. Thanks


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, so sorry to hear of your chemical pregnancy  

Not sure about the medicine side effects but hope you start to feel better soon!

Lisa x


----------

